# Herr der Ringe online stürzt ab



## Azrany (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Nach ca. 10 Minuten ruckelfreier Spielzeit friert das Bild bei Hdro ein und ich komme selbst mit dem Task-Manager nich mehr aus der Situation raus. Die Grafiktreiber habe ich bereits aktualisiert ( natürlich die Alten vorher deinstalliert), das hat aber keine Besserung gebracht. Wenn jemand das gleiche Probleme hat, oder vielleicht hatte, bitte ich um Eure Ideen oder Lösungen.

Meine systemdaten:

Windows XP Prof. SP2
Intel Core2Quad CPU Q6600
über 2 GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX

Danke im Vorraus für Eure Mühen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Dezember 2007)

Da beim Einfrieren keine weiteren Daten preisgegeben werden, rate ich einfach mal zu einem Betrieb mit nur einem RAM-Speicher (also dann 1 G.
Mit beiden mal eine Weile austesten.
Wenn der Fehler nur bei einem der beiden RAM-Speicher auftritt, weißt du, dass da das Problem liegt.
Wenn auch beim Betrieb mit jeweils nur einem Speicher das Bild einfriert, weiß ich auch erstmal nicht weiter.


----------



## mantigore666 (5. Dezember 2007)

es wären noch zwei andere probleme denkbar : entweder bekommt deine grafikkarte zu wenig strom (das würde sich dann aber auch in anderen neuen spielen bemerkbar machen) oder aber sie wird zu heiss.
letzteres kann ein allgemeines problem sein (zuwenig luftumwälzung) oder ein spezielles (lüfter verschmutzt, entweder am gehäuse selbst oder auf der grafikkarte).


----------



## Nagadesh (5. Dezember 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> es wären noch zwei andere probleme denkbar : entweder bekommt deine grafikkarte zu wenig strom (das würde sich dann aber auch in anderen neuen spielen bemerkbar machen) oder aber sie wird zu heiss.
> letzteres kann ein allgemeines problem sein (zuwenig luftumwälzung) oder ein spezielles (lüfter verschmutzt, entweder am gehäuse selbst oder auf der grafikkarte).



Erstmal muss man sagen ist es ein Problem was viele Ursachen haben kann, jedoch eingegränzte.

Grundlegend ist dieser geQoutete Tipp hier ein Guter!

Vorgehen würde ich wie folgt mit dem Einfachsten bis zum Aufwendigsten:

_A) CHECK DEIN RECHNER AUF JEGLICHE ART VON VIREN, TROJANERN, MALWARE etc... Als Hilfestellung kannst du gern mal auf unserer Gildenseite halbsoharmlos.com unter Informationen das Tutorial zur Virenbeseitigung anschauen! Ein einzelnes Programm findet nicht viel. Hier findest du eine Anleitung die dir ( auch wenn sie ein paar Tage alt ist ) helfen könnte deinen PC zu checken mit vielen Programmen! Erweiternd würde ich auch noch ein paar AntiRootKit Programme durchlaufen lassen!_

1) Beobachten. Welche Parallelen findest du beim Einfrieren? ( Gar keine oder vll doch was? )
2) Nur 2 GB Ram nutzen, Rest erstmal ausbauen! GGfls sogar auf 1GB runtergehen. Arbeitest du schon immer mit dem Ramspeicher dieses Herstellers und dieses Boardes? ( gibt es überhaupt schon ein Windows, das mehr als 2GB reell supportet? )
3) DirectX kann immer wieder eine Fehlerquelle sein. Welche benutzt du? XP hat vor kurzer Zeit ein Update der 9er Reihe erfahren. Teste doch mal und installier es ggfls nochmal neu!
3.5) Wo wir gerade bei sind: Grafiktreiber? Nicht alle neuen oder Alten sind gute Treiber. Teste ruhig mal mehrere aus und sei dir beim deinstallieren sicher was du tust. Oftmals bleiben Treiber hartnäckig und werden nach neustart trotzdem wieder installiert. Ggfls beim aktualisieren den entpackten Treiber genau auswählen mit Treiberdiskette und aus Liste auswählen. Nur so erkennst du in den Klammern die hinter den Treibern sind, welche Revision du wirklich gerade haben willst.
4) Memtest86 oder andere RAM-Speichertester durchlaufen lassen
5) Festplattencheck machen! ( Verschiedene Checkdisks durchlaufen lassen, ggfls mal mit einem guten Defrag Proggie aufräumen. PS: Wieviel PLatz ist auf Laufwerk C: und deiner LotR Partition noch frei? Auch mal checken )
6) Spiel ( ggfls auf anderer Partition ) neu Installieren. Vielleicht ist eine Datei fehlerhaft oder beschädigt worden.

Das waren soweit die Kuscheltipps!

Nun die anderen *G* ( PS: Lass das meiste von jemandem machen der Ausgebildet ist. Viele kennen sich aus, aber es fängt schon beim Erden an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

7) Checke die Temperaturen im Gehäuse! Jedoch sind die Temperaturangaben einiger Mainborde ( leider auch MSI und andere gute Hersteller ) Teilweise Angaben, die mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben! Fasse doch mal ( öffne dein Gehäuse erst nachdem du dich geerdet hast!!! ) in dein Gehäuse rein. Ist es im Innenleben mollig warm? Fasse mal die Kühlkörper an. Sind sie kalt, kühlen sie nicht richtig. Könnte dann ausgehärtete Wärmeleitpaste sein o.ä.. Sind sie extrem heiss oder sehr eingestaubt? Drehen sich die Ventilatoren noch mit voller Geschwindigkeit? Gerade Raucherhaushalte leiden unter eingestaubten Kühlern am meisten oder Altbauten ( Fachwerk zB ).
8) Hat deine Graka einen extra Stromanschluss. Ich gehe davon aus! Sitzt der richtig? Teilweise gibt es Karten die noch eine Zeitlang laufen ohne diesen extra Stromanschluss. Pferde vor der Apotheke usw...
*9) Netzteil testweise gegen ein stärkeres tauschen. Mit so einem System würde ich nicht unter 550W Markenhersteller gehen.*
10) Checke die Kondensatoren deines Mainboards oder lass es ggfls mal austauschen. Einigen Mainboarden sieht man nicht an, dass sie defekt sind. Selbst nach 1 Monat kann dies mal der Fall sein. Haarrisse sind vor allem bei LAN Gängern beliegte Fehler.
11) Lass die Wärmeleitpasten der CPU ( Prozessor ) und der GPU ( GrafikkartenProzessor ) von einem Fachmann checken. Sind diese vll ausgehärtet? Lass am besten gleich noch eine SilverPaste benutzen beim wieder zusammensetzten.
12) Windows neu Installieren. Hilft jedoch nur in wenigen Fällen und ist meist unnütz aber eine letzte Chance! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptkatigorien für deinen Fehler könnten letztenendes nur sein:

Software oder Treiber defekt ( ein riesiges Gebiet! ) ( o )
Malwarebefall ( o )
Hitze ( + )
Netzteil ( zu wenig Strom ) ( ++ )
RAM Speicher  ( ++ )
Hardware defekt ( + )

o = könnte sein
+ = wahrscheinlich
++ = sehr wahrscheinlich

Beim nächsten Mal am Besten mehr Infos zu dem Fehler und dein System geben. Dann haste eine genauere Antwort, vielleicht *G*

LG und viel Erfolg

Lars


----------



## Azrany (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Antworten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, ich habe die hälfte meines Speichers entfernt ( 2 GB ).
Womit dann noch 2 GB im Rechner waren, damit konnte ich ca 1,5- 2 h spielen bevor die probleme wieder anfingen. 
Hab dann auch versucht mit nur 1 GB zu Spielen was aber an den abstürzen aller 10 min nichts geändert hat.
Komisch ist jetzt natürlich das ich zu Anfang so lang störungsfrei zocken konnte.

Ein Hitzeproblem durch verdreckte Lüfter kann es nicht sein, da der Rechner erst ein paar wochen alt ist.
Ausserdem müssten diese probleme dann auch bei Spielen wie Crysis auftreten, was sie aber nicht tun. 

Gegen Trojaner und ähnliches benutze ich Spybot und Ad-Aware.
Auf Viren müste ich es noch testen, wobei ich denke das es dann aber auch bei anderen Games vorkommen müsste.


----------



## wito2 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein ähnliches Problem aber noch keine Lösung. Das Problem tritt besonders in Delfblick und in der 21. Halle auf, somit erst seit MOM installiert ist. Das selbe Problem ist jedoch abgeschwächt bei schneller Reise und besonders wieder in Thorins Tor festzustellen (immer bei den Zwergen, die haben was gegen mich). SLI und Physix abschalten bringt nix, Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben ebenfalls nix, die Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand, der PC ist garantiert Schädlingsfrei und ich habe 13! Lüfter, was ein Wärmeproblem wohl ausschließt (ich mag das Lüftergesurre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wenn jemand neue erkenntnisse hat, bitte posten.

Wito2


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Januar 2009)

Hast du ein 32-Bit- oder ein 64-Bit-Betriebssystem?


----------



## Tetlin (23. Januar 2009)

Es wurden ja schon eine Menge Qualifzierte Tipps gegeben, als du allerdings geschrieben hast das es hauptsächlich in Stark besuchten bereichen auftritt nehme ich an das es sich um Zwei mögliche Quellen handeln könnte einmal dein Speicher zum anderen deine Soundkarte.

Zum Speicher wurden ja genug Tipps bereits bereit gestellt da du jedoch nicht angegeben hast welche Soundkarte du verwendest besteht immer noch die möglichkeit bei verbauter Creative X-Fi das du ein Adressierungs problem hast normalerweise neigt der Soundkarten Treiber bei einigen Konfigurationen mit 2 oder mehr Gigabyte Ram sich aufzuhängen oder sogar vollständig das System ins Nirvana zu ziehen.

Das ganze ist reproduzierbar und bekannt ein workaround ist bisher nur falls es bei der eigenen Konfiguartion zutrifft die Karte im Software modus von LotRO anzusprechen, wie immer gibt es natürlich auch ausnahmen und einige User können auch nach Moria immer noch ohne Probleme ihre Soundkarte im vollen Umfang nutzen.


----------



## wito2 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch ein paar schuldige Antworten:

Vista 32 Bit.
Realtec onboard Sound.

Speicher werde ich mal testen, aber da das Problem erst seit der Erweiterung besteht, glaube ich nicht das er defekt ist.

Danke für die Antworten und viele Grüße

wito2


----------



## Door81 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Azrany, 

ich hab genau dein PC-Setup, und  genau das gleiche Problem gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich bin ich auch alle die Punkte durchgegangen die hier beschrieben werden, nur gebracht hats 0. Bei anderen Spielen läuft mein System auch stabil.


Also, folgendes ingame bei den Optionen gemacht, und seitdem hab keine Freezes mehr: 

Optionen: Fehlerbehebung: 
Enginegeschwindigkeit: von sehr hoch auf hoch
maximale fps: um einiges runtergesetzt


Wenn das noch nicht hilft, zusätzlich noch


nach dieser Anleitung  http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?t=45447  (step 2 hab ich nicht gemacht - der verlinkte treiber funkioniert nämlich mit unserer karte nicht^^)

im offiziellem Forum  mit dem Tweak-NVTray die Einstellungen so übernommen, die ini-datei geändert so wies da beschrieben ist, und seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mehr.

Ist nicht nur Zufall oder so, spiele seit gut ner Woche täglich crash-frei seit den beschriebenen "Änderungen"




Edit: grml grad erst gesehen wie alt der thread is und nur wieder ausgegraben wurden...das pc-setup stimmt nun mit witos nicht überein, dennoch könnten die tipps mit der ingame fehlerbehebung sinnvoll sein. btw. trat bei mir das problem auch erst seit moria auf.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Januar 2009)

Es liegt an deinem Betriebssystem.
Hol dir Vista als 64-Bit Version und das Problem ist gelöst.
Liegt daran, dass der Speicher für ein 32-Bit-System zu voll wird.
Upgrade von 32-Bit auf 64-Bit ist kostenlos, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## wito2 (23. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem Speicher, ist eine intressante Vermutung. Würde es auch eine Verbesserung bringen, wenn ich einen 2 Gig Riegel entferne?

Danke und viele Grüße

Wito2


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Januar 2009)

Ja.
Aber warum auf Leistung verzichten, wenn du das Problem kostenlos beheben kannst?


----------



## Zardios (23. Januar 2009)

Naja ganz kostenlos ist das nicht kostet ca. 12 €.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Januar 2009)

Ich meine, man kann einfach seinen 32-Bit-Key eingeben, wenn man das 64-Bit-Vista installiert.
Somit ist es kostenlos. ;D


----------



## wito2 (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das Problem, wie es scheint gelöst. Ausschlaggebend waren die Posts von bloodberry und Door 21. Es liegt wohl hauptsächlich an der Speichernutzung von HDRO. Habe in der UserPreferences.ini folgende Änderungen vorgenommen:

MemoryUsage von 1.00 auf 0.40
MaximumFrameRate auf 60 eingestellt.

Es läuft bis jetzt ohne Einfrieren, Auch an den kritischen Stellen. Die Spielzeit betrug ca. 6 Stunden.

Danke an alle und besonders an bloodberry und Door81.

Viele Grüße

Wito2


----------



## xaxoon (24. Januar 2009)

Azrany schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hi, 

da ich mich ein wenig mit hardware auskenne, hier paar mögliche fehlerquellen:

.)  netzteil checken! je mehr du (das game) deinem pc abverlangst - durch grafikeinstellungen / auflösungen usw. - um so mehr strom benötigt das system, um so heisser wird es im pc! 
hast du vielleicht deinen pc mal aufgerüstet? neue 8800 GTX z.b. nachgerüstet von einer anderen älteren karte?
NETZTEIL hat vielleicht zu wenig leistung. 350watt netzteile bis 450 watt netzteile sind nicht stark genug um deinem system genug zuverlässige power zu geben.
HDRO greift nutzt massiv die systemhardware, und daher ist viel power nötig. wenn dann noch dazu paar harddisks in deinem pc werkeln und paar usb geräte in verwendung sind... *LÖSUNG*: neues netzteil 650watt. wenn du vorhast in zukunft aufzurüsten nimm ein stärkeres.

.) NETZTEIL verstaubt? hast du zuviel dreck im netzteil, kann der darin verbaute lüfter die abluft nicht genügend abführen. der darin verbaute wärmesensor schaltet das system dann ab. *LÖSUNG*: mit einem druckluftspray (fotoabteilung) gut durchblasen.

.) ÜBERHITZT im gehäuse? durch schlecht verbaute komponenten (IDE kabeln für laufwerke, ungünstig montierte HD'S, usw...) kann es zu wärmestaus innerhalb des gehäuses führen. dadurch schaltet sich der pc dann ab, um schäden zu vermeiden. (diese "notabschaltungstemperatur" - die sensoren befinden sich am mainboard - lässt sich bei manchen bios auch manuell ändern)
*LÖSUNG*: im gehäuse "zusammenräumen", damit die luft gut zirkulieren kann. am besten von der front nach hinten, wo die heisse luft wieder austritt. u.u. mit einem leisen lüfter nachrüsten. viele gehäuse bieten die möglichkeit dazu. 

_allgemein kann ich dir nur raten, die temp im inneren mal zu messen. entweder lese sie direkt über software vom mainboard aus, oder leg mal einen thermometer in die mitte des gehäuses (cpu höhe) aber bitte nicht direkt auf pc hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du dort hohe werte (<55°C) , dann musst du was tun.
_
.) INNENRAUM dreckig: vielen bekannte konnte ich mit dem blossen reinigen des pc innenraumes helfen. denn ist der grafikkartenkühler oder der CPU kühler verstaubt, geht bald nix mehr. dann passieren genau jene dinge, die du nun hast: pc schaltet ab, oder hardware geht ein. die hitze ist der pc-feind nr.1 ! egal ob von unvorsichtigen overclockern ausgelöst, oder durch verschmutzer hardware. *LÖSUNG*: den innenraum komplett durchblasen mit hochruckspray. nicht den GPU kühler und den CPU kühler vergessen. (auch das mainboard vorsichtig abblasen, da schmutz zu kurzschluss führen kann !!) wenn du dich etwas auskennst und eine ruhige hand hast,darfst du gerne den cpu kühler komplett entfernen, und wirst staunen was du da alles findest. dabei kann man auch gleich die alte wärmeleitpaste durch neue ersetzen. (alte paste leitet nicht mehr -> cpu wird bei last zu heiss + schaltet sich ab oder krepiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.) die rambausteine hast du ja schon getestet? (softwaretests - stresstests)

.) biosupdate durchführen

.) generell alle treiber ständig aktuell halten, auch wenn das nervt.

.) hast du onbord sound? oder soundcard? wenn soundkarte, und du garnicht mehr weiter weißt- nur mal zur sicherheit ausbauen und das game laufen lassen. möglicher weise ist diese defekt. aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

software mässig hat das glaube ich nichts zu tun. bekannt sind schattenfehler in HDRO mit den neuen NVIDIA grafikkarten treibern. das hat nvidea auch schon bekannt gegeben.

das man sofort wenn etwas am pc nicht funktioniert panisch nach viren etc. sucht, finde ich schlicht lächerlich. hat man einen guten, ständig upgedateten virenscanner (kaspersky z.b.) mit einer guten firewall, hat man in der regel NICHTS zu befürchten. ich nutze pc's seit es sie überhaupt gibt, und war bereits online, als es das internet so noch garnicht gab (damals gab es intranet - von der post. nur paar seiten reiner text)
und ich hatte in all den unzähligen jahren erst 2x ein virenproblem. und jedesmal nur aus dummheit. (keine virensoftware....) von daher....

ich muss jetzt weg, und ausserdem hab ich schon genug geschrieben. 
hoffe das bei dir bald alles läft, denn:
HDRO ist SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. Januar 2009)

Ist dir bewusst, dass der Beitrag, den du gequotet hast, über ein Jahr alt ist?


----------



## xaxoon (25. Januar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ist dir bewusst, dass der Beitrag, den du gequotet hast, über ein Jahr alt ist?


öh... nein, war mir nicht bewusst *g*
naja, also wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe nicht damit gerechnet dass hier jemand einen beitrag von 2007 rausholt *g*


----------



## Dwarim (25. Januar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ist dir bewusst, dass der Beitrag, den du gequotet hast, über ein Jahr alt ist?



Naja aber dadurch wurde ja das Problem von Wito2 gelöst, also war es doch ganz gut dass er den Thread wieder ausgegraben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Es liegt an deinem Betriebssystem.
> Hol dir Vista als 64-Bit Version und das Problem ist gelöst.
> Liegt daran, dass der Speicher für ein 32-Bit-System zu voll wird.
> Upgrade von 32-Bit auf 64-Bit ist kostenlos, soweit ich weiß.



Ich spiel auch mit Vista 32-Bit und hab absolut keine Probs, von daher liegts nicht daran.


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Januar 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Naja aber dadurch wurde ja das Problem von Wito2 gelöst, also war es doch ganz gut dass er den Thread wieder ausgegraben hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Übrigens wurde das Problem bereits vor dem umfangreichen Beitrag von xaxoon gelöst.



Dwarim schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch mit Vista 32-Bit und hab absolut keine Probs, von daher liegts nicht daran.


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das Problem mit *allen* 32-Bit-Systemen auftritt, sondern nur, dass das Problem mit einem 64-Bit-System gelöst werden kann, wenn ein 32-Bit-System genutzt wird (sollte das Problem überhaupt auftreten).

Bitte etwas genauer lesen. *g*


----------



## Dwarim (27. Januar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde das Problem bereits vor dem umfangreichen Beitrag von xaxoon gelöst.
> 
> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das Problem mit *allen* 32-Bit-Systemen auftritt, sondern nur, dass das Problem mit einem 64-Bit-System gelöst werden kann, wenn ein 32-Bit-System genutzt wird (sollte das Problem überhaupt auftreten).
> 
> Bitte etwas genauer lesen. *g*



Okay sorry, hab' nicht auch die Uhrzeiten Anzeige geachtet, mein Fehler.^^


----------



## eravyn (1. März 2009)

hallo

ich habe auch seit einiger zeit probleme bei lotro. und zwar bekomm ich in den moria instanzen nen freeze. hab dann einfach standbild und auch der sound bleibt hängen. ich muss dann den pc jeweile mit dem resetknopf neustarte, ansonsten geht gar nix mehr. das problem tritt wie gesagt ausschliesslich während der instanzen auf. 

pc hab ich diesen hier:
http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.asp...;Artikel=149454


hat jemand ne idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. März 2009)

Mit welchen Betriebssystem?


----------



## Devilyn (2. März 2009)

Du hasd einen Reset Knopf OO xD Ich hab keinen^^

Naja hatte auch das Prob mit dem ungewohlten Absturz des Spieles konnte es aber auch durch den Reiter "Fehlerbehebung" lösen^^

Daher danke für den Tip^^


----------



## eravyn (2. März 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Mit welchen Betriebssystem?



Windows XP hab ich


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. März 2009)

Dann läuft vermutlich der Speicher über.
Stell mal die Texturen usw. nur auf Mittel und teste, ob das Problem dann auch auftritt.
Wenn nicht, wissen wir, dass es vermutlich am BS liegen wird und du auf Vista 64 aufrüsten solltest.


----------



## eravyn (2. März 2009)

ja es passiert sogar wenn ich auf niedrig stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komischerweise hab ich das problem aber erst seit ein paar wochen. vorher gabs keinerlei probleme.


----------



## Devilyn (2. März 2009)

So, hab jetz ca. 25 mins am stück gespielt und hab wieder das Problem das HdRO abschmiert......jedoch bleibt der Client offen^^

Habe vor kurzem einen 2ten 1GB Ram Riegel eingebaut, hatte aber auch schon vorher das Prob. mit den Abstürzen.

Mein System:

Win XP
atm. 2 GB Ram
Eine Sapphire HD 3850
P4 mit 3GHz
und Netzteil naja 450 W was vollkommen ausreicht^^

Sauber ist er und auch mit Wärme hab ich kein Prob.

Kann es an der Graka liegen oder eher am RAMoO beim Ram ist das Prob das beide Riegel neu sind...... 

Oder kann es auch am Mainboard liegen das vllt. der RAM Einschub hinüber ist oO (kp davon)

Oder doch der Treiber(wenn ja empfehlung)^^

Die Vista Problemlösung trifft ja bei mir nun nicht zu also hoffe ich das mir vllt. jemand helfen kann xD

MFG Devi^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. März 2009)

Von welchem Hersteller ist das Netzteil?


Und @ eravyn:
Schonmal ältere Grafikkarten-Treiber ausprobiert?
Tritt das Problem auch im Fenstermodus auf?
Wenn ja, gibts ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Devilyn (3. März 2009)

Ich hoffe du meinsd mich Bloodberry^^

Also das Netzteil ist von Super Flower xD (komischer Name oO)

Hoffe das hilft^^

Gestern Abend 3 Erze gefunden wollte grad das erste abbauen hauts mich raus, wieder drin waren alle drei abgebaut xD

MfG


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. März 2009)

Hmm, NoName ist was anderes.
Bin überfragt, sorry.

Schonmal einen alten Grafikkartentreiber probiert?
Teste mal einen, der ein halbes Jahr alt ist.


----------



## Devilyn (3. März 2009)

kk nachher (also heut nacht) mal austesten^^

ist es da egal welchen ich für ne ati nehme?

wa selbst erstaunt über denn namen aber wurde mir für das preis/leistungs verhältnis empfohlen^^
wollte auch eigentlich das was blau leuchtet aber das gabs nimmer xD

mfg und ty 4 antwort^^


----------

